# A new E perm I found



## JLarsen (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## fanwuq (Mar 1, 2009)

I think arnaud found that many years ago. I also found it at least a year ago. I've been using that alg for OH and hi-games.net for a long time. I prefer the x'RUD alg for 2H.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like it for OH


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 1, 2009)

E perm is not my favorite, but I've been using that alg for a few years now. The only thing I don't like about it, is that when it locks up it locks up very badly. When it flows smoothly it's semi-ok. I probably need to look into other versions and see if I prefer another one over this alg, but having used it for some time the alg you are showing is not terrible but it's not particularly one of my favorites either.

Chris

--edit--
Not sure if anyone is interested but here is how I execute the 2 OLL alg that I use:
x' R U R' D R U R' z L2 U' R U L U' R' U


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 1, 2009)

The alg you said you used to use is also two OLLs. 

How about x U R' U' L U R U' L' U R U' L U R' U' L', which is also two OLLs.


----------



## shelley (Mar 1, 2009)

Due to a misunderstanding when Leyan was trying to show me his E perm, I used this as my E perm for about two years.

Your N perm looks different from mine. How do you do it?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 1, 2009)

Exactly this algorithm exactly like you do it, posted in 2005:
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/22096

Threads containing the word "new" in the title have a far above average probability of being wrong.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 1, 2009)

My E perm is quite fast I think.. I use the one from Bob Burton's page.. dunno if it's the best.. First I thought it said F perm in the title and I really need a better one of those..


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 1, 2009)

Shelly- I'm going to make a vid on my N perms that I use too. I found them from a thread that Dae Ja Voo started. I'll type em out here.

F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R'

R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R (I perform the F'UF as R' U R with a Y' rotation.)


----------



## shelley (Mar 1, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> My E perm is quite fast I think.. I use the one from Bob Burton's page.. dunno if it's the best.. First I thought it said F perm in the title and I really need a better one of those..



Here are a few


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 2, 2009)

Aww, I was expecting to see something like T perm U2 T perm.


----------

